# October Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, *YOU WANT ME TO WEAR WHAT?*

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Thursday, Oct. 27th.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, 
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos, they were great!
Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2022: Coastal Pup, aesthetic, 3pebs3, ArkansasGold, Riley's Mom, Ginams, Oceanside, ceegee and stsmark.
or extra photos shared (the 1st one is the entry) or having less then 25 posts, just for fun pic: 3goldens.


*1: diane0905










2: Otis-Agnes










3: Ivyacres










4: roxygold










5: Brinkley12










6: laurab18293










7: GoldeninCt










8: SRW







*


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We have 8 fun Halloween photos to enjoy and then choose our favs! Good luck everyone 😁 👻🧹🍭🍬‍


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

VOt efor your favorite photo in this month's contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to *diane0905. *That was a beautiful witch!!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats Diane!! Logan makes any outfit look good!


----------



## Brinkley12 (Jan 6, 2022)

Congratulations Diane! What a great photo! I love that it was your costume.💙


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ivyacres said:


> Congrats to *diane0905. *That was a beautiful witch!!!


Thank you! 

Everyone looked so precious!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Brinkley12 said:


> Congratulations Diane! What a great photo! I love that it was your costume.💙


Thanks! He sat there so well while I dressed him up. I was surprised he was okay with the wig. Lol


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

FurdogDad said:


> Congrats Diane!! Logan makes any outfit look good!


Thank you! I don’t usually dress him up, but I thought he could pull the look off.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Diane! What a sweet picture of your boy!


----------

